# samsung gear 2 neo doesn't load home screen after reset



## clivierxxxx (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi! my samsung gear 2 neo doesn't want to load up to the home screen after factory reset, when i turn it on, it just has the stat screen that says samsung gear 2, then turns of. Please help!!!


----------

